# Guess the Gatewait - The Game!



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

Credit:
Xenophy & 2Hack - Idea

Announcements *(READ FIRST!)*:
*Round 1 is over, nobody won*. Still want a soft drink? Read on...

Okay, as you probably noticed by now, because you are on gbatemp, the gateway team released the update (YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!1111). Soooo, round 1 is over.... But you guys still want your softdrink right?? So, without further ado.... *ROUND 2! Begin!*


you might have heard, if you use a gateway, that emuNAND doesn't support 9.6, so guess when that will happen with *Round 3!** Round 2 ISN'T over*! 2 rounds are going at once! when you post just _specify which round you are guessing for._

If you guessed during _Round 1_ *YOU CAN POST AGAIN!*


_*ROUND 2 IS NOT OVER YET!*_ I know gateway released update 3.1.1 (wow, that was fast!), but Round 2 is _guess the day gateway 3.0 will come out of beta_, but it hasnt, so *KEEP GUESSING!*

The Rules (in paragraph form) :
Okay, the game is simple, in the comments *just post your guess*, it should be a date, of course, but you can also post a time, and if the time is right you get an extra surprise, if it's wrong even just by a few minutes, you get nothing even if the date was right. Guess the release date of the Gateway 3ds update with n3DS support Guess the date when The gateway 3DS update with n3DS support comes out of beta. I will keep track of the guesses, and post them here. Don't guess more than once. If you guess 2, I will not post the second answer, you're first stays, even if it was a joke, and not a serious answer.

Notices:
*For Round 2, you win Coke, not pespi.*

*if more than five people win a prize, I will send a smaller prize, such as skittles or a few kit kats, you tell me what you want (if I can't send the Pepsi, which would happen if more than 5 people guess right.*

*if you can't have Coke, you get skittles (3 packs)*

Prizes:
-Guessed right date - 1 Coke
-Were five or less minutes off of your time prediction - 2 Coke's
-Time prediction was spot on (the update was posted on the exact minute you guessed) - 5 Coke's

Guesses:

Key:
*Sample Text* = Wrong (too early)
*Sample Text* = CORRECT!
_Sample Text_ = Wrong (too late (HAHA))



Spoiler: Round 2



In Round 2 guess when Gateway 3.x will come out of beta!


Spoiler: April 2015




*April 1st - VinsCool*






Spoiler: May 2015




May 19th, 6:15 ET AM - *TotalInstanity4*






Spoiler: February 2016




February 30th, 12:60 am - storm75x









Spoiler: Round 3



In Round 3 guess when Gateway will support emuNAND 9.6+!


Spoiler: March 2015




*March 28th - TotalInsanity4*






Spoiler: April 2015




*April 1st - VinsCool*
*April 5th - flarn2006*
*April 20th, 4:20 PM - ArnoDorian*
*April 22nd - **motezazer*
April 23rd - *LemmyT*






Spoiler: August 2015




August 24th - *Thorasgar*






 
 Old Rounds: 



Spoiler: Round 1



NOTE FROM THE FUTURE: Haha! why didnt you choose march 11th! [oh and there were no winners  ]

Prizes:
-Guessed right date - 1 Pepsi
-Were five or less minutes off of your time prediction - 2 Pepsi's
-Time prediction was spot on (the update was posted on the exact minute you guessed) - 5 Pepsi's

Notices:
*if more than five people win a prize, I will send a smaller prize, such as skittles or a few kit kats, you tell me what you want (if I can't send the Pepsi, which would happen if more than 5 people guess right.*

*if you can't have Pepsi, you get skittles (3 packs)*

Guesses:

Key:
*Sample Text* = Wrong (too early)
*Sample Text* = CORRECT!
_Sample Text_ = Wrong (too late (HAHA))



Spoiler: April 2014




*April 2nd - Plasma Shadow*






Spoiler: March 2015




*March 7th, 6:20 PM ET - 2Hack*
*March 8th - zdgr4ye5*
*March 8th - Madao64*
_March 14th, 5:42 PM ET - _eyCaRambA__
_March 15th - ShadowOne333_
_March 23rd, 9:48 PM ET - Smyers75 (who had a 'great-way' (HeHe) of determining the date)_
_March 24th, 10:00 AM (timezone?(ET is assumed)) - Kuifa_






Spoiler: April 2015




_April 1st - VinsCool_
_April 5th (Easter) -Aeturnus (who calls Easter the Gateway Holy Day)_
_April 7th - wbsddgg_
_April 20th 9:45 PM (timezone?(ET is assumed)) - NAND0_






Spoiler: may 2015




_May 4th - elmoemo_
_May 19th, 6:15 ET AM - TotalInstanity4_






Spoiler: July 2015




_July 7th - migles_






Spoiler: November 2537




_November 20th, 6:44 PM - Dr.Crygor 07_






Spoiler: Never




_Never - Flame_ (LOOOOOZERRR)


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2015)

Primo EOF material   ;O;


----------



## memomo (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

Veho said:


> Primo EOF material   ;O;


What?


----------



## Veho (Mar 5, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> What?



*pri·mo* /ˈprēmō/ : adjective (North American, informal):  
1.
of top quality or importance.
_"the primo team in the land"_


----------



## wbsddgg (Mar 5, 2015)

04 07, 2015
confirmed.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

Veho said:


> *pri·mo* /ˈprēmō/ : adjective (North American, informal):
> 1.
> of top quality or importance.
> _"the primo team in the land"_


Oh, OK.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 5, 2015)

don't have a prediction right now, but I want to see where this post leads


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> don't have a prediction right now, but I want to see where this post leads


Me too, I want to know who's gonna get a Pepsi! The only way someone will win, is if this thread gets really popular, and I got a ton of guesses, I only have one now, but the thread has only been up a few minutes.


----------



## ryanjf97 (Mar 5, 2015)

I thought 2Hack was doing this though.....


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> I thought 2Hack was doing this though.....


I made the thread a few days ago, but never posted it, but then he said something about it, and never posted a link to anyThing, so I thought I would post mine.


----------



## michyprima (Mar 5, 2015)

Veho said:


> *pri·mo* /ˈprēmō/ : adjective (North American, informal):
> 1.
> of top quality or importance.
> _"the primo team in the land"_


 
you american thiefs, stealing words from italian and flagging them as "north american"


----------



## zdgr4ye5 (Mar 5, 2015)

8 th of march 2015


----------



## _eyCaRambA_ (Mar 5, 2015)

14th of March, 22:42 GMT


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'll just randomly toss 8th March as my guess. Subject to changes upon it no longer being 8th


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 5, 2015)

Wednesday, 20 November 2537
6:44 PM


----------



## elmoemo (Mar 5, 2015)

May 4th lol


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

ryanjf97 said:


> I thought 2Hack was doing this though.....


Me and Xenophy were planning on doing something like this. Was planning on posting later today, but kinda feeling it will look like a rip off of this thread at this point. 

Still thinking on weather we'll do it, since I don't want it to just look like a rip off of this thread. 

As for a prediction, gimme a few hours to think, and then I'll be back with one


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 5, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I made the thread a few days ago, but never posted it, but then he said something about it, and never posted a link to anyThing, so I thought I would post mine.



I dont exactly know what you think about that, but since I made an announcement just 15 hours ago that anothing thing might come and after 2hack answered with pepsi, I think it was pretty clear. 
Our concept works different than yours but making your own ideas maybe even after looking at out threads does leave quite a bad taste. 
Also what we would have expected was to at least give a heads up, since my announcement was made and 2hack was replying pepsi. 

So hereby I m gonna boycott this and we need to talk internally now if we would stop our contest although imo our concept works better. 

Though if anyone got any ideas or complaints, still can pm me and i will answer as soon as I got time.

I dont mean to sound aggressive, but there is definitely some frustration since our competition somehow got stolen directly after our announcement and intention to pull this through. Even contacted Vulpes just to ensure the fairness.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 5, 2015)

Well I already gave a lot of estimated dates in the "How soon is SOON"
But my bet still goes into saying that some day before March 15.

I really hope so.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Me and Xenophy were planning on doing something like this. Was planning on posting later today, but kinda feeling it will look like a rip off of this thread at this point.
> 
> Still thinking on weather we'll do it, since I don't want it to just look like a rip off of this thread.
> 
> As for a prediction, gimme a few hours to think, and then I'll be back with one


I can give you some credit, since I believe you thought of something like this.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Well I already gave a lot of estimated dates in the "How soon is SOON"
> But my bet still goes into saying that some day before March 15.
> 
> I really hope so.


So... March 15 is you guess?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 5, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> So... March 15 is you guess?


Yep, up to March 15 for the release.
Anything between today and that date.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> I dont exactly know what you think about that, but since I made an announcement just 15 hours ago that anothing thing might come and after 2hack answered with pepsi, I think it was pretty clear.
> Our concept works different than yours but making your own ideas maybe even after looking at out threads does leave quite a bad taste.
> Also what we would have expected was to at least give a heads up, since my announcement was made and 2hack was replying pepsi.
> 
> ...


2hack wasn't the first to mention Pepsi, I said something about March 4th, and someone else said if it's right they will gimme a Pepsi, then I said stuff about how 'bout a little competition,and that's when I typed this up. 
And like I said to someone else moments ago, I will put your names in the thread if it makes you happy, if you really want I could even say you came up with the idea, because I'm not looking for attention.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yep, up to March 15 for the release.
> Anything between today and that date.


Ill put March 15 down, I said I won't put more than one guess, and I am not going to make exceptions, so it's fair to everyone. I hope this didn't come off mean, it's not meant to be.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 5, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> 2hack wasn't the first to mention Pepsi, I said something about March 4th, and someone else said if it's right they will gimme a Pepsi, then I said stuff about how 'bout a little competition,and that's when I typed this up.
> And like I said to someone else moments ago, I will put your names in the thread if it makes you happy, if you really want I could even say you came up with the idea, because I'm not looking for attention.



Well whatever u might say. I only stated that 2 hack said pepsi after my announcement. Thats all. 
And btw. I still think 2hack was the first one to mention pepsi. But put aside again, before accusing me of looking for attention, I didnt put up something which was announced by another team. It was you and you are also to attention searching one. Want to accuse anyone? Put it on ur nose pls. 
Till now I dont get why u would decide to pull up sth like this RIGHT AFTER My announcement and 2hack mentioning competition. 

just to say it right, our whole idea got screwed because of your thing. Gbatemp simply doesnt need two lotteries/competitions at the same time.

Btw ur double postings are a bit annoying too bro


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> Well whatever u might say. I only stated that 2 hack said pepsi after my announcement. Thats all.
> And btw. I still think 2hack was the first one to mention pepsi. But put aside again, before accusing me of looking for attention, I didnt put up something which was announced by another team. It was you and you are also to attention searching one. Want to accuse anyone? Put it on ur nose pls.
> Till now I dont get why u would decide to pull up sth like this RIGHT AFTER My announcement and 2hack mentioning competition.
> 
> ...


I didn't accuse you of anything! I said I will give you the credit! I don't care! When did I accuse you of anything!?!? Look back in the how soon is SOON thread, you'll see, I will give a link if you need me. I don't understand what is getting you so mad. I offer you the credit, and you go bazerk, what the heck?

Oh and I had already typed this thread up before 2hack had said a word about competition, and if I remember right, I think I even mention the competition, and that was before he did.

But as I said I will give the credit, as long as you calm down, I don't even understand what is getting you so mad.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 5, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> 2hack wasn't the first to mention Pepsi, I said something about March 4th, and someone else said if it's right they will gimme a Pepsi, then I said stuff about how 'bout a little competition,and that's when I typed this up.
> And like I said to someone else moments ago, I will put your names in the thread if it makes you happy, if you really want I could even say you came up with the idea, because I'm not looking for attention.


Tbh, yea I was the first to mention Pepsi. I was offered an alcoholic drink from one user, and said that I didn't drink, and asked if they could get me Pepsi first. That's where Pepsi came from. 

Then you were offered Pepsi later on in the thread. I was active during both times 

I don't mind though. Hope your competition goes nicely  it's silly to fight over something so simple and dumb imo. Giving is always nice to see


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Tbh, yea I was the first to mention Pepsi. I was offered an alcoholic drink from one user, and said that I didn't drink, and asked if they could get me Pepsi first. That's where Pepsi came from.
> 
> Then you were offered Pepsi later on in the thread. I was active during both times
> 
> I don't mind though. Hope your competition goes nicely  it's silly to fight over something so simple and dumb imo. Giving is always nice to see


Sorry, didn't see that, but I'm glad you're okay with it, do you want any credit? How bout a Pepsi? Oh and can you virtually slap some sense into this other guy, he's gone insane! I don't understand why he's so mad.


----------



## Xenophy (Mar 5, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I didn't accuse you of anything! I said I will give you the credit! I don't care! When did I accuse you of anything!?!? Look back in the how soon is SOON thread, you'll see, I will give a link if you need me. I don't understand what is getting you so mad. I offer you the credit, and you go bazerk, what the heck?
> 
> Oh and I had already typed this thread up before 2hack had said a word about competition, and if I remember right, I think I even mention the competition, and that was before he did.
> 
> But as I said I will give the credit, as long as you calm down, I don't even understand what is getting you so mad.



U r taking it a bit too harsh from me man. Neither am I mad nor am I insane. 
I stated my way of how I saw this matter and srsly, its senseless to talk anymore or even complain about this. 
The only thing I am a bit pissed is simply the fact that the idea we had about this was published in this simplified matter, without thinking about the community. 

So just let it be. Though credit is not needed but thanks anyway. 
Wish u good luck for this and have fun 

P.S: and I dont especially appreciate any slaps since u completely misunderstood my posts. Maybe its me who cant express my thoughts in english, or it might be u who just cant/doesnt want to understand what I m saying


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 5, 2015)

Xenophy said:


> U r taking it a bit too harsh from me man. Neither am I mad nor am I insane.
> I stated my way of how I saw this matter and srsly, its senseless to talk anymore or even complain about this.
> The only thing I am a bit pissed is simply the fact that the idea we had about this was published in this simplified matter, without thinking about the community.
> 
> ...


Haha, sorry dude. This is the problem with text based communication, without actually typing you feelings, it's hard to express your emotions, just your ideas. But anyway, I'm sorry for any trouble, make your thread I'll link to it at the beginning, maybe give people 2 chances to get Pepsi.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 5, 2015)

I'll go with april 1st.

It will be a fake release


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 5, 2015)

Easter. Why? People seem to worship gateway therefore it must be a holy day for some!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 5, 2015)

In the year 2525


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 5, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Credit:
> Xenophy & 2Hack - Idea
> 
> The Rules (in paragraph form) :
> Okay, the game is simple, in the comments just post your guess, it should be a date, of course, but you can* also post a tim**e, and if the time is right you get an extra surprise*, if it's wrong even just by a few minutes, you get nothing even if the date was right. I will keep track of the guesses, and post them here. Don't guess more than once. If you guess 2, I will not post the second answer, you're first stays, even if it was a joke, and not a serious answer.


What TimeZone are you going to use to award the extra Pepsi ?
And will it matter if Daylight Savings Time starts again on March 8th ?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> What TimeZone are you going to use to award the extra Pepsi ?
> And will it matter if Daylight Savings Time starts again on March 8th ?


 
daylight savings counts, and you tell me the time zone and i convert it to mine, like i did for someone else, he posted 22:42 gmt, and i converted it to ET by changing it back 5 hours. just say like 5:30 PM GMT or 4:45 AM PST.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> In the year 2525


 
what month and what day?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> what month and what day?


 
At the time we would be all death anyway


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> At the time we would be all death anyway




And now Vins am become Death; Destroyer of Worlds


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> And now Vins am become Death; Destroyer of Worlds


 
lol there is a weird typo...

oh and I like your sig


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll take a random guess here, based off the previous releases.
Let's see....

```
Release Name                    Date       Time     Elapsed Days
GATEWAY PUBLIC RELEASE 2.3b        08/29/2014  06:40 PM    0 
GATEWAY PUBLIC RELEASE 2.4b        10/16/2014  08:54 PM    48
GATEWAY PUBLIC RELEASE 2.5         10/30/2014  11:21 AM    14
GATEWAY PUBLIC RELEASE 2.6         11/05/2014  04:21 PM    6
GATEWAY PUBLIC RELEASE 2.7         12/15/2014  02:23 PM    40
GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0 – PUBLIC BETA    01/09/2015  11:25 PM    25
GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0.1 PUBLIC BETA    01/10/2015  08:32 PM    1
GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0.2 PUBLIC BETA    01/20/2015  10:25 AM    10
GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0.3 PUBLIC BETA    01/22/2015  08:28 PM    2
GATEWAY ULTRA 3.0.4 PUBLIC BETA    02/03/2015  11:39 AM    12
```
Going with average time and longest wait...
My Prediction is = *03/23/2015 04:48 PM *on whatever timezone Gateway is on.


----------



## NAND0 (Mar 6, 2015)

April 20th at 9:45 pm


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

Saturday, the 7th, 23:20 GMT Come get some


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Saturday, the 7th, 23:20 GMT Come get some


 
the 7th as in in 2 days?


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> the 7th as in in 2 days?


 
yep


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> the 7th as in in 2 days?


 
I will win


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

NAND0 said:


> April 20th at 9:45 pm


 
Eastern time?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> I'll take a random guess here, based off the previous releases.
> Let's see....
> 
> ```
> ...


 
i think its UTC, but i dont know. Is that what i should put up?


----------



## Datalogger (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, if I look at the Feb 3, 2015 at 11:39 AM entry, it says:
<time class="entry-date" datetime="2015-02-03T11:39:52+00:00">February 3, 2015</time>

I'll take the "+00:00" to mean it is saying UTC

So my answer is:  *03/23/2015 04:48 PM UTC/GMT*


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm feeling May 19th, at 5:15 AM Central time


----------



## Kuifa (Mar 6, 2015)

03/24/15 10:00 A.M.


----------



## plasma (Mar 6, 2015)

April 2nd 2014, just a random ass date


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Smyers75 said:


> Well, if I look at the Feb 3, 2015 at 11:39 AM entry, it says:
> <time class="entry-date" datetime="2015-02-03T11:39:52+00:00">February 3, 2015</time>
> 
> I'll take the "+00:00" to mean it is saying UTC
> ...


 
i can only put one timezone, i put UTC, but i can change time zone





Kuifa said:


> 03/24/15 10:00 A.M.


Timezone?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you for so many guesses!


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2015)

Never.









Hahaha I won. And winning.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Flame said:


> Never.
> Hahaha I won. And winning.


 
nope


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> nope


Yep.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Flame said:


> Yep.


 
your wrong. Can't deny it


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> your wrong. Can't deny it


Let's look at the evidence..

Did they release yet? Nope..
Have they set a date they release it? Nope..
Is gateway an open company which does conferences which show cases they newest product? Nope..



I want a "gateway new 3DS" as the next much as the next broke temp user.. But them running off is not very out of the question just like the other 1000's flashcart companies...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Flame said:


> Let's look at the evidence..
> 
> Did they release yet? Nope..
> Have they set a date they release it? Nope..
> ...


 
they never EVER released a release date for any upcoming release, but they delivered. And so far, this hasnt even been the longest wait time. You get the right to say never, in about 2 months.


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> they never EVER released a release date for any upcoming release, but they delivered. And so far, this hasnt even been the longest wait time. You get the right to say never, in about 2 months.



I get to say never now.

What's happens when a unmovable force comes hit by an unstoppable force?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Flame said:


> I get to say never now.
> 
> What's happens when a unmovable force comes hit by an unstoppable force?


 
it breaks


----------



## Flame (Mar 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> it breaks


What if its unbreakable?

If it does break which one breaks?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

Flame said:


> What if its unbreakable?
> 
> If it does break which one breaks?


 
the unmovable one breaks


----------



## migles (Mar 6, 2015)

july 7


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 6, 2015)

migles said:


> july 7


 
updated


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone else?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm beginning to think that this should be the Official thread.....


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'm beginning to think that this should be the Official thread.....


 
official tread of what? should i be scared? does that mean its turning into the new "how soon is soon for gateway thread"?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Is anybody there?*


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2015)

NO!


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> NO!


Vins is always there.


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks like I'm still winning


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 11, 2015)

Flame said:


> Looks like I'm still winning


 
and when its released youll be by far the biggest loser


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2015)

If.. 

If I win the lottery.. I'll be the biggest winner.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2015)

Flame said:


> If..
> 
> If I win the lottery.. I'll be the biggest winner.


 
You lost. I also lost, by almost exactly 2 months

Does that count for anything??

Edit: Disregard the second half, I thought I guessed May 11th, not May 19th


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You lost. I also lost, by almost exactly 2 months
> 
> Does that count for anything??
> 
> Edit: Disregard the second half, I thought I guessed May 11th, not May 19th



Gateway is like $60 OoT is like $100 now we lose all right.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

so who winned?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 12, 2015)

It's a beta release. Doesn't count.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> It's a beta release. Doesn't count.


 
So I'm still in the running XD I think two months is still a realistic release date lol, especially what with the rushedness the folks over at KARL have been observing with the code


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

Okay posting again:

April 1st 2015, Cubic Ninja Support and Ultra 3.2 release.
Sauce: KARL3DS hijacked .3dsx bootloader.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Okay posting again:
> 
> April 1st 2015, Cubic Ninja Support and Ultra 3.2 release.
> Sauce: KARL3DS hijacked .3dsx bootloader.


 
Why that date specifically?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 12, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why that date specifically?


 
Expecting a fake release and win by error


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 12, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> It's a beta release. Doesn't count.


 
beta always counts, its a release anint it? YESSSS ERRMAHGERD ERMAGERD ERMAGERD ERMAGERD!!! YES YES YES, the stupid little piece of plastic i payed $80 bucks for 6 months ago, will finaly be useful. forget about WOW, im going to be playin monster hunter, and... and.... OH MY GOD! YES!
EDIT: i actually read the page now so....
ok, rant time: THEY HAD THE EXPLOIT WORKING FULLY AND THEY DIDNT RELEASE THE EXPLOIT????????????????????[email protected][email protected]?!!!#[email protected][email protected][email protected]@!?#[email protected][email protected]@[email protected]?!?#??!??!~!?!~!1 WHY DIDNT THEY RELEASE IT? DID THEY LOOK ANYWHERE BESIDES THE ROCK THEY LIVE IN? CLEARLY EVERYBODY WANTED IT EVEN IF IT DIDNT WORK BUT IT DID WORK, FULLY IN FACT!! THEY WERE "POLISHING IT" BUT THEY COULDNT, A 2 MONTHY WASTE OF OUR TIME!
Uggggh, at least its rleased


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 12, 2015)

ok, im going to update the game, its running again, ROUND 2: When will it be out of public beta?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> ok, im going to update the game, its running again, ROUND 2: When will it be out of public beta?


 
My date remains the same. I predict they're going to keep it in public beta until they find a non-game-based exploit vector. Then they'll push that to official and spend a month "polishing" their new exploit


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 14, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> My date remains the same. I predict they're going to keep it in public beta until they find a non-game-based exploit vector. Then they'll push that to official and spend a month "polishing" their new exploit


 
ok, got it


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 16, 2015)

hello?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 16, 2015)

Bye


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Does this mean I automatically win if no one else guesses?? XD


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 16, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Does this mean I automatically win if no one else guesses?? XD


 
no, you have to get the right date. but i might send you some skittles if you're the only one who guesses. Do you like skittles? do you want MnM's or something instead?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> no, you have to get the right date. but i might send you some skittles if you're the only one who guesses. Do you like skittles? do you want MnM's or something instead?


 
I'm good with either. I'd actually prefer them to a can of pop, I actually rather dislike anything carbonated lol


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 16, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm good with either. I'd actually prefer them to a can of pop, I actually rather dislike anything carbonated lol


 
skittles it is.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 17, 2015)

I made some updates to the game: know that round 2 isnt over yet! Round 2 is:" Guess when Gateway 3.0 will come out of beta!", but that hasnt happened yet, its still 3.1.1 _PUBLIC BETA_, so round 2 is still on.



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Does this mean I automatically win if no one else guesses?? XD


you didnt lose yet!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Okay posting again:
> 
> April 1st 2015, Cubic Ninja Support and Ultra 3.2 release.
> Sauce: KARL3DS hijacked .3dsx bootloader.


 


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Does this mean I automatically win if no one else guesses?? XD


 
okay, so i found this post by vinscool, posted on the same day as the update, but i didnt post id be accepting more guesses until the day after the update. this post was after the update, though... so should i keep it up TotalInsanity4? if i do you wont get the skittles unless you win.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> okay, so i found this post by vinscool, posted on the same day as the update, but i didnt post id be accepting more guesses until the day after the update. this post was after the update, though... so should i keep it up TotalInsanity4? if i do you wont get the skittles unless you win.


 
Ask VinsCool, I don't care about the Skittles THAT much XD Vinny, is that your guess, or are you out for this round?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 17, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ask VinsCool, I don't care about the Skittles THAT much XD Vinny, is that your guess, or are you out for this round?


 
i know, but i made the game, im gonna stick to it, i want to keep this fair. plus, who could turn down a free bag of skittles?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i know, but i made the game, im gonna stick to it, i want to keep this fair. plus, who could turn down a free bag of skittles?


 
Like I said, VinsCools choice. If he claims the guess, then it can count as his, if not, then I choose to stay the only member of round two unless someone else guesses  you can choose if this is fair or not XD

Edit: Well, I take that back, because if he claims his guess, it would kind of sort of be making a new one, so I'll keep my current status until someone else makes a guess


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 17, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Like I said, VinsCools choice. If he claims the guess, then it can count as his, if not, then I choose to stay the only member of round two unless someone else guesses  you can choose if this is fair or not XD
> 
> Edit: Well, I take that back, because if he claims his guess, it would kind of sort of be making a new one, so I'll keep my current status until someone else makes a guess


 
fine by me


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

I still go for april first


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> fine by me


 


VinsCool said:


> I still go for april first


 
I now relinquish my automatic Skittles


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 18, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I now relinquish my automatic Skittles


 
thats fine 


Spoiler: Skittles in toilet :)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 20, 2015)

contest still going... any guesses?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 22, 2015)

hello?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hola


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hola


i like the new avatar


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> i like the new avatar


 
Thanks, I made it myself XD


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Thanks, I made it myself XD


 
you mean you drew that? or did you edit an existing picture.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> you mean you drew that? or did you edit an existing picture.


 
I used VinsCools avatar as a base, but I made a few modifications to it while keeping the style, like making the eyebrows more noticeable, making they eye look "twitchier", and obviously inserting my own avatar into where they eyes should be


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I used VinsCools avatar as a base, but I made a few modifications to it while keeping the style, like making the eyebrows more noticeable, making they eye look "twitchier", and obviously inserting my own avatar into where they eyes should be


 
cool. any chance you could make me an avatar, all i have is an aperture science logo.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 22, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> cool. any chance you could make me an avatar, all i have is an aperture science logo.


 
You're lucky I don't charge on weekends


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You're lucky I don't charge on weekends


 
notice anything different?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> You're lucky I don't charge on weekends


 
but i bet you want money... want money? download the virtual moneyzzz! but open at your own risk.... YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 23, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> but i bet you want money... want money? download the virtual moneyzzz! but open at your own risk.... YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!


 
OH MY GOSH IT WORKED MY SCREEN WENT BLACK AND THEN I HAD $1,000,000,000 IN MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT. GATEWAY CONFIRMED TOMORROW (but not really)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 26, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> OH MY GOSH IT WORKED MY SCREEN WENT BLACK AND THEN I HAD $1,000,000,000 IN MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT. GATEWAY CONFIRMED TOMORROW (but not really)


i updated this thread, i now have 2 rounds going at once, it is when gateway will support emuNAND 9.6 and up, in case you want to guess for this round, too. Round 2 is still going, but of course Round 1 isn't.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

This coming Saturday for EmuNAND 9.6


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

april first


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> april first


you wont give up on the april first will you?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 26, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> This coming Saturday for EmuNAND 9.6


the 28th?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> you wont give up on the april first will you?


 
no, because a fake brick release will be wild and bricks everyone's 3ds while I got my candies.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> the 28th?


 
Yessir


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 26, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> no, because a fake brick release will be wild and bricks everyone's 3ds while I got my candies.


that wouldnt happen or else gateway would end up like:


----------



## flarn2006 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm gonna guess April 5 for Round 3.


----------



## LemmyT (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm guessing April 23rd for round 3


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2015)

Guessing "never"

the most accurate prediction so far.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Guessing "never"
> 
> the most accurate prediction so far.


 
Flame tried that already


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 3, 2015)

Also, I lost Round 3, if you want to start putting "strikes" through past dates


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 3, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Also, I lost Round 3, if you want to start putting "strikes" through past dates


Oh thanks, I'll start doing that, I completely forgot!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Guessing "never"
> 
> the most accurate prediction so far.


you also already guessed once, but i think ill give you 2 because....



Spoiler: Open at your own risk!


----------



## Retr0Capez (Apr 6, 2015)

Oooo! Free coke! Okay...May28th, 2015, 12:00 PM!My Birthday!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2015)

Damn fix that fancy sig! It takes so much space!


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 6, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> Oooo! Free coke! Okay...May28th, 2015, 12:00 PM!My Birthday!


Free coke usually is good, but isn't enough to get you properly high if your not a newbie. They just want those new dudes to be hooked so they eventually become long term customers.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 6, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Free coke usually is good, but isn't enough to get you properly high if your not a newbie. They just want those new dudes to be hooked so they eventually become long term customers.


We must kill him now. 2Hack, you would have been better if you just kept your mouth shut. *Holds up shotgun* **(Gun fire)**


----------



## Retr0Capez (Apr 6, 2015)

MY FUCKING SIG WAS REMOVED BECAUSE OF IMAGE SIZE BUT MY SIG HAD NO IMAGE REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Retr0Capez (Apr 6, 2015)

HAD TO MAKE SIG SMALLER THEY SAID. MADE SIG SMALLER YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## nxwing (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't know if I can join but here's my theory.



> The Gateway team wants the sale of their flashcart to increase in Germany and they also want to release a new variant as well. They realize the April 20 is a very important day in both Germany and for the weed smokers. Snoop Dogg then sees this as an oppurtunity to make a deal with Gateway. Snoop then travels to the Gateway headquearters and presents a deal. But as soon as he stepped in, Retr0Capez intervened. He said that Hitler will be the new face of Gateway but Snoop says "We all want to be happy right? Why don't we talk about having 2 new variants each with their unique functions?" Retr0Capez gladly says that this is a good idea and they meet with Gateway's CEO and propose the deal then the deal then gets signed and will be scheduled for a release in April 20 for both Germany and USA. Release date for other countries are said to be a week later


----------



## Retr0Capez (Apr 6, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I don't know if I can join but here's my theory.


This will happen.


----------



## motezazer (Apr 19, 2015)

I guess April 22nd (for Round 3)
In my timezone, UTC+1


----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2015)

April 20 is nearing guys, I can't wait for them to release Snoop Edition Gateway. That's my guess for round three.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> April 20 is nearing guys, I can't wait for them to release Snoop Edition Gateway. That's my guess for round three.


Well, they have an R4 snoopy edition, which is similar to gateway snoop edition. WAIT! similar has 7 letters, 7-1 is 6. There are 2 mentioned flashcards in this post. 6 divided by 2 is 3! That 1 that we subtracted from 7 now gets added to the 2 flashcards.... Again, we get 3! Snoop Dogg has 9 letters, 9 divided from 3 which we got from dividing 6 by 2, once again yields 3! That is 3 3's! Illuminati confirmed! This means that the illuminati runs gateway. If the illuminati controls the government, then that would mean the government is also running gateway. Since gateway is causing Nintendo to lose money, then that means the the government is trying to get Nintendo to go out of business. But they planned that Nintendo would come up with another idea to make money and stay in business. What did they choose? Mobile apps! Nintendo fans worldwide will turn their attentions from their wii's to their phones! Since the government (A.K.A. the illuminati) can control and watch people's phones and use them to spy on people, and now all the Nintendo fans move to phone gaming. This means that the government can spy on about 50‰ of the pop. Who loves Nintendo, and the other like 40% who already only use their phones, adds up to 90% of the population using their phones. Now since the government can control people's phones, they can control people's minds. Now 90% of the world is being controlled by the illuminati (which controls the government)! So since all this is being caused by the snoop dog edition of gateway, then that must mean that snoop dogg is the leader of the illuminati! Snoop dogg will have total control of our minds on April 20th!


----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2015)

It will have weed firmware v4.20


CIAwesome526 said:


> Well, they have an R4 snoopy edition, which is similar to gateway snoop edition. WAIT! similar has 7 letters, 7-1 is 6. There are 2 mentioned flashcards in this post. 6 divided by 2 is 3! That 1 that we subtracted from 7 now gets added to the 2 flashcards.... Again, we get 3! Snoop Dogg has 9 letters, 9 divided from 3 which we got from dividing 6 by 2, once again yields 3! That is 3 3's! Illuminati confirmed! This means that the illuminati runs gateway. If the illuminati controls the government, then that would mean the government is also running gateway. Since gateway is causing Nintendo to lose money, then that means the the government is trying to get Nintendo to go out of business. But they planned that Nintendo would come up with another idea to make money and stay in business. What did they choose? Mobile apps! Nintendo fans worldwide will turn their attentions from their wii's to their phones! Since the government (A.K.A. the illuminati) can control and watch people's phones and use them to spy on people, and now all the Nintendo fans move to phone gaming. This means that the government can spy on about 50‰ of the pop. Who loves Nintendo, and the other like 40% who already only use their phones, adds up to 90% of the population using their phones. Now since the government can control people's phones, they can control people's minds. Now 90% of the world is being controlled by the illuminati (which controls the government)! So since all this is being caused by the snoop dog edition of gateway, then that must mean that snoop dogg is the leader of the illuminati! Snoop dogg will have total control of our minds on April 20th!


Snoop Dogg has three O's, HALF LIFE THREE CONFIRMED!
THREE IS ILLUMINATI, HALF LIFE IS MADE BY VALVE. ILLUMANATI RUNS VALVE! THEY WQNT TO BRAINWASH US BY PLAYING GAMES!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> It will have weed firmware v4.20
> 
> Snoop Dogg has three O's, HALF LIFE THREE CONFIRMED!
> THREE IS ILLUMINATI, HALF LIFE IS MADE BY VALVE. ILLUMANATI RUNS VALVE! THEY WQNT TO BRAINWASH US BY PLAYING GAMES!


[email protected]@@AAAAHAAHAAA!!!Q11!!1!!!?!?!!!$&&@#%+/=*&$()


----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> [email protected]@@AAAAHAAHAAA!!!Q11!!1!!!?!?!!!$&&@#%+/=*&$()


THERE ARE THREE 1'S IN THAT POST,


			
				∆∆∆¶¶¶πππ said:
			
		

> 1+1+1=3


PORTAL THREE CONFIRMED!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 19, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> THERE ARE THREE 1'S IN THAT POST,
> 
> PORTAL THREE CONFIRMED!


OOOOWWWHH MAAAAAHHH GAAAWWWWDDD


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

Hey my guess is for round three


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 20, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Hey my guess is for round three


its the 20th...

so now we wait.​


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> its the 20th...
> 
> so now we wait.​


For an exact time, I choose 4:20 PM


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 20, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> For an exact time, I choose 4:20 PM


 
ima get out of school then suddenly everyones gonna start getting swirly eyes then they will begin to smoke weed and play on the gateway snoop edition.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 20, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> ima get out of school then suddenly everyones gonna start getting swirly eyes then they will begin to smoke weed and play on the gateway snoop edition.


If I get this right, I want some weed


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 20, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> If I get this right, I want some weed


 
kk, i might have some to spare.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 20, 2015)

Im disapointed


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 21, 2015)

Round 2 - Never. Gateway will stop supporting their cart and leave the scene before it ever goes out of beta. With the changes Nintendo makes all the time forcing GW to make changes as well, as well as the new features GW keeps adding, it is in a state of eternal beta until GW leaves the scene/Nintendo stops supporting the 3DS and moves on to the next console.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 22, 2015)

So much for that 4/20 release


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 22, 2015)

my prediction is accurate: *Never*


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> my prediction is accurate: *Never*


It will never be accurate though. It is impossible for it to be accurate until the timeframe; in this case, never, ends. Never will never end. So your time frame will never be accurate. 

Sorry dude


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 22, 2015)

2Hack said:


> It will never be accurate though. It is impossible for it to be accurate until the timeframe; in this case, never, ends. Never will never end. So your time frame will never be accurate.
> 
> Sorry dude


But nothing here is wrong til it passes or the update drops. So, until they release, he's right.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 22, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> But nothing here is wrong til it passes or the update drops. So, until they release, he's right.


 
Or until people stop guessing, then his is technically the most accurate XD


----------



## storm75x (Apr 22, 2015)

*For round 2:*
February 30th 2016 12:60 am GMT+13 Night light saving


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 22, 2015)

storm75x said:


> *For round 2:*
> February 30th 2016 12:60 am GMT+13 Night light saving


 
*gags laughing* the first person with realistic expectations


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Apr 22, 2015)

gateway told me that it will be released SOON!
ah, I forget, SOON! it's released (check it out)


----------



## Chelsea_Fantasy (Apr 22, 2015)

May 10th 2015 4:00 pm (Cuban Hour)


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 22, 2015)

All but one of the April guesses need to be crossed off for round 3


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2015)

Chelsea_Fantasy said:


> gateway told me that it will be released SOON!
> ah, I forget, SOON! it's released (check it out)


*Soon™ which is Just Around the Corner™.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *Soon™ which is Just Around the Corner™.


 
Please Understand(R)


----------



## plasma (Apr 23, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Please Understand(R)


 
We need more tiems.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 23, 2015)

Plasma Shadow said:


> We need more tiems.


 
good tiems?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 23, 2015)

Chelsea_Fantasy said:


> May 10th 2015 4:00 pm (Cuban Hour)


 
round 2 or round 3?


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

Within a few days


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 25, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Within a few days


How do you know?


----------



## storm75x (Apr 25, 2015)

My prediction is the best prediction, it's not even a prediction, it's a fact. The only reason they didn't ban me is because I have a reliable source. Rainbow Sky3DS button confirmed.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 25, 2015)

storm75x said:


> My prediction is the best prediction, it's not even a prediction, it's a fact. The only reason they didn't ban me is because I have a reliable source. Rainbow Sky3DS button confirmed.


 
banned for rainbow button sky3ds! oh, whoops wrong thread. :/ Why would you get banned?



Spoiler: BTW


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 26, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> banned for rainbow button sky3ds! oh, whoops wrong thread. :/ Why would you get banned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for unexpected ban thread.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2015)

Alright seeing as how the updates are released within a five month interval, I'd say June 10 2015 for Gateway 4.0 to be released. Pacific Standard Time.


----------



## motezazer (Apr 27, 2015)

So it seems that round 3 is over and nobody won it.
(But perhaps you can open a round 4 for "when Gateway will support emuNAND 9.6+ on New 3DS?"...)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 28, 2015)

motezazer said:


> So it seems that round 3 is over and nobody won it.
> (But perhaps you can open a round 4 for "when Gateway will support emuNAND 9.6+ on New 3DS?"...)


Yes, OK I will do this. Round 2 and round 4 are going. But I can't update it until I get to a computer, right now I'm on my phone. The cia needs to be installed on sysnand right? Not emuNAND?


----------



## motezazer (Apr 28, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Yes, OK I will do this. Round 2 and round 4 are going. But I can't update it until I get to a computer, right now I'm on my phone. The cia needs to be installed on sysnand right? Not emuNAND?


 
The CIA for MSET? Yes.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 28, 2015)

motezazer said:


> The CIA for MSET? Yes.


Thought so... Since I am removing emuNAND might as well use your method and install NTR and install game updates.  nvm, I'd have to install those in emuNAND, AND I dont have CN only OOT. Also what happens if I play a DS game with  this MSET method? Any other risks? One last thing.... If n3DS needs like 8.0 just to function,  wouldn't downgrading settings break something? I lied... There's more questions! Can I install the flashcart unblocker thing still? What about things like super stable 3D settings and mSD manager?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 29, 2015)

Same guess for round 3 applies for round 4. I'll be right one of these times!!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 29, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Same guess for round 3 applies for round 4. I'll be right one of these times!!


K


----------



## motezazer (May 1, 2015)

My guess for Round 4 : August 1st (UTC+1)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

ＮＥＶＥＲ


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ＮＥＶＥＲ


Is that Just Around the Corner™?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ＮＥＶＥＲ


Hater.


----------



## Amadren (Jul 26, 2015)

Tomorrow :/


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 26, 2015)

I forgot about this thread...


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jul 26, 2015)

HI MOM


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 26, 2015)

Weegee does not agree


----------



## Madao64 (Jul 26, 2015)

The ruins of a time gone by....


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 26, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> The ruins of a time gone by....


Hey Margaret!


----------



## flarn2006 (Aug 8, 2015)

You should add a round for when the "special new features" will be available. Maybe guessing what they are as a bonus, even though "too early"/"too late" wouldn't apply to that part. I'm hoping it's cheats myself.

*EDIT:* Oh, looks like nobody replied since they made the announcement. And it's what I was hoping for!


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 1, 2015)

When we all have NNNN32DQS!spes (AKA. the New, Newish, Newer, Nintendo, 32 Dimensional, Quad Screen, !@!#!er, sp) is my best(ish) guess.
Or when old Ninty releases the src ;p


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Sep 21, 2015)

TBA 2015
TBA 2016

*cough* Zelda U, Starfox *cough*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2015)

Round 3
January 24, 2016


----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh come on guys, you're not holding on to hope for a New Years release?!?


----------



## Amadren (Jan 10, 2016)

My guess for round 2: February, 11th


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 10, 2016)

I read this post and only cared to notice @Margen67 can like again!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 10, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I read this post and only cared to notice @Margen67 can like again!


Unfortunately, no, this is just really old


----------



## BurningDesire (Jan 11, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Unfortunately, no, this is just really old


Oh. I'm crying


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 11, 2016)

I find it hard to believe people keep finding this and posting in it. It gets 3 replies and sinks somewhere around page 18 of the eof, then gets bumped by new people.


And I haven't updated the challenges in almost a year it seems and nothing has happened. I guess that's gateway for you.


----------



## flarn2006 (Jan 18, 2016)

Round 3: January 15, 2016

It does say round 3 is still open, right?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jan 18, 2016)

flarn2006 said:


> Round 3: January 15, 2016
> 
> It does say round 3 is still open, right?


wait... whend that happen? well, anyway, you need to guess before the event takes place. nice try. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

the 3ds scene is overwhelming now. im no longer special, and the noobs....


----------



## einhuman197 (Mar 15, 2017)

Heeey let's continue the game! 


Gateways "Revolutionary" Update (or: stolen fasthax and Safehax) will arrive on May 17, 2017. I think.


----------



## Amadren (Mar 17, 2017)

einhuman197 said:


> Heeey let's continue the game!
> 
> 
> Gateways "Revolutionary" Update (or: stolen fasthax and Safehax) will arrive on May 17, 2017. I think.


----------

